# Siamese Algae Fish?



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I found some pretty Siamese Algae Fish at my LFS. They are known to be the best algae fish. They shouldn't be kept with long fined fish though.
I was wondering if they would go well in my sorority?

Ami, my VT, has the longest fins out of all of the girls. Her's aren't even THAT long. So I don't think nipping at the fins would be a problem. But would they get along? I have never even heard about these fish before. My tank is a 10g. and I would only get one (two weeks from now) and probably two-three weeks after that, get another one. The lady said they would be fine living without others in their species, and I would get a young one so he/she (they are hard to sex) could grow up with my bettas.

So would they get along with the girls?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You want to be careful that they are true Siamese Algae Eaters, there are a number of fish who look very similar that will become very aggressive with age. 
They also get too large for a 10 gallon though, and I believe they like company.....if you want an algae eater in a 10, get a few Ottos, but you shouldn't get them(or any algae eater really....)unless your having uncontrollable algae issues as Ottos will not always eat prepared foods. They're also very sensitive to water chemistry, so don't add them unless your tank is well established.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you talking about the Siamese Betta Eater? SAEs will get a good foot long and are very aggressive when they mature, not so mention they are terrible algae eaters when they grow up. 

Like dragonfish said, Otos can be problematic as they won't eat algae wafers. And even worse, your betta will! If you want a good algae eater, go with some Zebra (nerite) snails or a mystery snail.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

These guys actually are the Fake Siamese Algae Eaters. The fake ones have a tan line above their black line. The LFS had three of these guys in a 10g with smaller fish. The adults were only 2.5 max


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

True and false siamese algae eaters reach 6" and 5" respectively. A little large for a 10g.

And sorry for the misinfo above, it is the _Chinese_ algae eater that grows a foot long.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

Here's a link about the three kinds...


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chinese algae eaters dont even eat algae haha. Have no idea why they have the name algae in there. Siamese are pretty good I dont know how big they get. But like kelly said get a nerite if you really have an algea problem. They will eat it all. and never stop.


----------

